# FIBArk 2015 is HERE!



## GroverGrover (May 8, 2015)

website doesnt say date of PC race?


----------



## FIBARK (Jan 19, 2010)

PC race is moved to Number Four as a Boater Cross, and will be held Thursday, June 18. Big water, big fun!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I won't say a word either way about Fibark, but everyone attending should be well aware that the event did away with their youth paddling program this year, which in my opinion was the only benefit from this large "festival" to the paddling community.


----------



## FIBARK (Jan 19, 2010)

Just a quick response to the last post...FIBArk's paddling program definitely hasn't ended! In fact, we've contracted with RMOC this year to facilitate long-term EXPANSION of the program. You've probably noticed this transition- if you have any questions or suggestions for our program, we'd love to hear input from the community. The youth paddling program is one of our primary purposes as a board, and the transition to RMOC instruction was designed to promote long-term program sustainability. If you'd like to contribute as a volunteer to the program, we'd love to include you. Thanks!

Alli Gober
FIBArk River Events Director


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

That is good to hear, but one of the instructors (and last year's only safety boater) told me the program wasn't happening this year...if that is incorrect I am very happy to hear so. Best of luck with the festival.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Need any volunteers for the PC/Numbers race tomorrow?


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Where do spectators park for the #4 race tomorrow? Can't be enough parking at #4???


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

We still stuck 5 miles out for camping ?? Having to drive in and out of town blows. Parking everytime you wanna hang out in town is a nightmare. Somebody cleaning the bathrooms out there this year ?


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Super fun weekend! Many thanks to the event organizers and volunteers. The music was super good and the high water made for huge smiles all around.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

